# leaves curling under??? agghhh



## bluealein56 (Dec 11, 2008)

one plant. just took over from friend who had toget rid of because he was changing his light cycle for flowering. supposed bubble kush. Anyways three 35 w cfls with nice big fan blowing 24/7 . keep in mind i have had them for 25 hrs now. they have grown almost an inch but like i said some of the leaves are curling under and one is brown on the tips and has crumbled a peice off. What should i do and should i cut it off? newbie
those guys are probably about 3 weeks old. they didnt grow much at first because they had a very crowded grow groom and this one was started later and got less light


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 11, 2008)

def need some pics bro, but ma plant did that as well. Sometimes it happens, in some cases u can have bugs. Just keep ur eye out. And try to get ahold of an old magnified glass. That has helped me alot to really see what is going on. Curling is a sign of under or over watering. Try to water them maybe every 3-4 days. How far is the plant along? (weeks)

And if you have a fan why not upgrade to one 'bright' light, like a nice cfl or maybe even a ballast system.
http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=45
I'd recomend using a standard bulb, i believe anymore than 200w will be a little much for a ballast from home depot, the circular metal like ones.
And here are some nice cfl's
http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/section.php?xSec=4
Any of these cfl's would work like a charm. hope it helps, goodnight.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 11, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Dec 11, 2008)

You may be feeding them to much,they may be in shock,to close to the lights,a deficiency of sorts....but without a pic,who knows


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 11, 2008)

ohh and im using miracle grow which im gonna swith out this weekend. i think that might have alot to do with it beacuse i have read that the moisture control soil that miracle grow sells is time relaes in it nutrients and i honestly think i might have over wattered it when i brought it home. im used to most plants that need watering everyday. still learning


----------



## FlyingNatural (Dec 11, 2008)

i would like to suggest a couple of things.First switch to a soiless mix,or a soil base without additives.MG sucks,it's like giving creamed spinach to a child,they don't like it.Get a good fert source like fox farms,jacks,guano etc..After that feed according to specs.Feeding too much is counter productive,if you lock your plant out from the house of nutes,they wont be good to you Second,you should be nurturing more then one plant.If that lil' one grows banana balls,then what?Perhaps the friend that gave you that one can hook you up with some momma clones..Third,no question is a silly question on MP  I am happy to see your interest in doing well with this wonderful hobby  Other then that I would to welcome you to the forum and hope to see some great pics in the coming months.Stay cool everyone...


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 11, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> i would like to suggest a couple of things.First switch to a soiless mix,or a soil base without additives.MG sucks,it's like giving creamed spinach to a child,they don't like it.Get a good fert source like fox farms,jacks,guano etc..After that feed according to specs.Feeding too much is counter productive,if you lock your plant out from the house of nutes,they wont be good to you Second,you should be nurturing more then one plant.If that lil' one grows banana balls,then what?Perhaps the friend that gave you that one can hook you up with some momma clones..Third,no question is a silly question on MP  I am happy to see your interest in doing well with this wonderful hobby  Other then that I would to welcome you to the forum and hope to see some great pics in the coming months.Stay cool everyone...


I think ne rookie should keep their males, it's giving me experience and the power to test, i don't have 2 worry about destroying the plant. I simply have been doing things that either effect it badly or good. Also what type of spectrum are those lights? if u bought them at a store u should be looking for the ones that say closet to daylight. Don't get soft white tho. ur bulbs should glow a bright white/blue

And i can almost garuntee over watering has caused the droop. Let them dry out with NO water for about 4-5 days, then give them a nice shot of distilled water and some good nutes from a local gardening shop. N your nutrients don't even have 2 be expensive. Check some of these out to get an idea..
http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=12
You've got ur brand names at the top and a list of basics. Hope it helps


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah yes and you might wan2 look up on this page before posting anymore threads about what u might need.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396
 This will cover basically everything u need to know to get started, the hardest part i'd say is just getting the little buggas to sprout haha. everything else is natural, just don't kick it over or do ne thing that could hurt it and it will basically grow itself if u let it.
:48:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Dec 11, 2008)

He is only growing one plant what do you suggest he does with that? I'm sure you read he is no novice to growing household plants.I suspect he is not trying to grow another fern or ivy....


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 12, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> He is only growing one plant what do you suggest he does with that? I'm sure you read he is no novice to growing household plants.I suspect he is not trying to grow another fern or ivy....


 i can not see any meaning in what u just said.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Dec 12, 2008)

perhaps you should cultivate some comprehension skills there smokes alot.....


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 12, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> perhaps you should cultivate some comprehension skills there smokes alot.....


lol ok make this into something else, blow this situation out of porportion, why was i wrong in the first place? Ask yourself that before posting accusations that I am stupid and can not comprehend what it is you are saying. Why don't you work on your sentence fluency, you can't just say words that are cool and put them into a sentence. Lol all i said was that having a MALE plant, FOR ME, has helped me alot to understand how they grow, granted i've almost killed it a couple times already but i won't make those mistakes again knowing what I do now, to learn is to experience. I don't wan2, and wouldn't recomend just jumping into growing. I've read alot and still have alot of questions, but experience is teaching me more than anything else.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2008)

:ignore: No question is a stupid question,,except the one you didnt ask,,and your plant dies. 

As for your plants,,give them some time. Dont over water or give them to much nutes(me did before ) And they will be OK,,Lots of Lumens ( Daylight CFL's ) type for veg.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 13, 2008)

eh i had the same problem with the leaves becoming brittle and stuff i found it to be a mag def so add epsom salt to your water and dont over water these plants really only need a once a week treatment. a wise man said " the hardest thing to do is nothing." oh and only add a teaspoon or so per gallon.


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 13, 2008)

wow ok so im really freakin scared now. things are getting worse. seems to be climbing up the plant. the main stalk has increased in size and there is obvious new growth on top. but the sickness or whatever it may be seems to be climbing up the plant. i will say and my wife also pointed out there looks like there is something stiky looking on the leafs. maybe sapp? im thinking could be bugs. I have changed out my soil to an organic one, added 1/5 of the mg soil i was using in the first place added a good bit of peat moss topped it off with some garden rocks and a little lime. Ph tests at 6.0-6.3. wattered good after transplanting since i had not wattered them in a bout three days. but it seems when i checked on them just three hours later i could see obvious increases in damge to the leaf sytem. help guys im really scared. I cant lose sweet old Jenny


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 13, 2008)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> wow ok so im really freakin scared now. things are getting worse. seems to be climbing up the plant. the main stalk has increased in size and there is obvious new growth on top. but the sickness or whatever it may be seems to be climbing up the plant. i will say and my wife also pointed out there looks like there is something stiky looking on the leafs. maybe sapp? im thinking could be bugs. I have changed out my soil to an organic one, added 1/5 of the mg soil i was using in the first place added a good bit of peat moss topped it off with some garden rocks and a little lime. Ph tests at 6.0-6.3. wattered good after transplanting since i had not wattered them in a bout three days. but it seems when i checked on them just three hours later i could see obvious increases in damge to the leaf sytem. help guys im really scared. I cant lose sweet old Jenny


K well u need some pictures on here if u want us to help, until then i'd recomend maybe lowering your ph? Or look for slugs, beestards love sweet things.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 13, 2008)

IMO you need to give it time a couple of transplants in this short of a time has caused some stress to your plant. Also since your growing in soil you need to get that pH back up just a tad bit, soil is usually in the 6.5-6.8 and sometimes up to 7.0 range. The big thing to keep in mind is you wont see any changes in your plant instantly, it takes some time. Paranoia poisons plants.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 13, 2008)

No sense getting scared, heck it's only a plant. The most amazing secret ever is that marijuana _wants_ to grow. It doesn't need human intervention and has and will survive without the hand of man messing with it. You sound as stressed as your plant, and let's face it, one of ya has to be calm and rational or this relationship is doomed. I say get a bit more light. Ph may be a little advanced for you but watching your ambient temps shouldn't be and be careful what you are watering with (e.g. chlorinated water..). Just let it rip. It's gonna go if it's gonna go. If not, live and learn and try again next week....


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 13, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> MG sucks,it's like giving creamed spinach to a child,they don't like it.



Well im not a child and i like it. You see my point

Also i wouldn't Feed a plant that small, imo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

I have used MG many times with no problems. The thing is dont feed it more nutes. With MG(nutes in soil),,everytime you water you are feeding,,and thats OK as long as you dont over water. Although you are better off using Nuteless soil and adding nutes, at proper times and intervals,,,, if you want to mess with it.
 If not,,thats what MG is for. I use Jungle Growth( nutes in soil) now but I am doing my last soil grow. From now on its Hydro.


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 13, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I have used MG many times with no problems. The thing is dont feed it more nutes. With MG(nutes in soil),,everytime you water you are feeding,,and thats OK as long as you dont over water. Although you are better off using Nuteless soil and adding nutes, at proper times and intervals,,,, if you want to mess with it.
> If not,,thats what MG is for. I use Jungle Growth( nutes in soil) now but I am doing my last soil grow. From now on its Hydro.



Could this cause a problem if you have used Nutes in Soil mix, and it has been raining for last 3 days pritty much non stop, im starting to see leaves go light yellow and all spotty. :\


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

Sounds like to much water. Plants drowning.


----------



## Hick (Dec 14, 2008)

_Sir Smokes Alot_ said:
			
		

> K well u need some pictures on here if u want us to help, until then i'd recomend maybe lowering your ph? Or look for slugs, beestards love sweet things.


..he's at 6.0-6.3 now.... possibly a tad on the low side for soil already...
IMO, much mor likely a problem associated with the mg soil and heavy rains.


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 14, 2008)

i changed out the soil to an organic mix and added some peat moss and lime. got it at a little over 6.5 right now. problem remains been in new soil for three days now. new growth is very slow right now. it seems as if it  is spreading to the leaves by touch. i sprayed some fungicide stuff that is safe for organic growers maybe that will work.


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 15, 2008)

any thoughts anyone


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2008)

They are probably in shock. JUst give them some time. THe new growth is what you want to pay attention to. Those leaves already damaged or that werent finished showing damage, will not repair themselves. They will die and fall off. LIke I said..pay attention to the new growth,,it will tell you whats going on. Its a weed,,unless you kill it,,It will grow.:hubba:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 17, 2008)

There are a few things that you could do and should do to better things   First if your leafs are yellow and are spotty you are defiantly watering to much. How much are you watering? I dont think you said how much you are watering. Second if you are useing cfl's by the looks of it you need to get more or get higher watt cfl's  That will bush them up more and they will happy that you did that and so will you :hubba: There is a TON of info on this web site almost to much info   but we are more then happy to help you with just about anything


----------



## FlyingNatural (Dec 17, 2008)

MG sucks,reduces flavor and burn quality


----------



## ILoveganja.com (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah man you need bigger lights. Also start flushing your plants like once every 2 weeks or as needed. Sometimes you can have nutrients build up which can lead to yellow leaves and possibly death. Your on the right track, just get on a better water per nutrients ratio cycle and you should be fine. Water once a week and nutes a week and a half. Have fun.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 18, 2008)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> one plant. just took over from friend who had toget rid of because he was changing his light cycle for flowering. supposed bubble kush. Anyways three 35 w cfls with nice big fan blowing 24/7 . keep in mind i have had them for 25 hrs now. they have grown almost an inch but like i said some of the leaves are curling under and one is brown on the tips and has crumbled a peice off. What should i do and should i cut it off? newbie
> those guys are probably about 3 weeks old. they didnt grow much at first because they had a very crowded grow groom and this one was started later and got less light




You can get a grow light, two tube flo for cheap money.i use sylver star 6 tube T5 with very good results


----------

